# Wade Fishing Geography and Gear



## TxAdam (May 29, 2010)

I promise I'm not looking for anyone's secret spots! Just wondering what parts of the state you folks consider prime wade-fishing locations.

Our company has been building and selling wading gear in Texas for almost 26 years now. Just recently, though, we have been receiving quite a few orders via the internet from the great state of Florida. I'm very intrigued by this and excited about wade-fishing catching on over there.

We currently have no retailers in Florida and I would love to have some good ideas about the area before I talk to anyone. Our products are sold in Academy stores and Bass Pro Shops throughout Texas and Louisiana. Would really like to be able to make some recommendations for your state.

I really appreciate ya'lls help. Would love to get some great gear in your hands and make wade-fishing as awesome for you as it is for me!


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha. Wade fishing cathing on over here? Really? We are behind the times aint we my fellow Floridians. Let's see, I and a couple of others have been wade fishing since i was old enough to fish ( about 30 years ago)....we must have been the first in the area!! A couple o pioneers!:no:

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you read the same post I did? He said they don't have any retailers in FL and was looking at what areas it would pay to have some. 
Tx I don't wade so I'm not any help. Good Luck though.

Skip


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

> I'm very intrigued by this and excited about wade-fishing catching on over there.


I was being sarcastic as I thought wade fishing had caught on over here many moons ago. Perhaps his company is catching on over here as of late and he therefore figured that the fishing style is somewhat new to us. :yes: Just being a smart ass.

Rick


----------



## TxAdam (May 29, 2010)

Coco Solo said:


> Perhaps his company is catching on over here as of late and he therefore figured that the fishing style is somewhat new to us. :yes: Just being a smart ass.
> 
> Rick


You pretty much nailed it there, Coco Solo. My knowledge of Florida fishing is pretty limited and I really thought that wade-fishing as a mainstream practice was pretty new to the region.

Please forgive me...us Texans have pretty big ego's and like to think we invented everything!! 









My only experience fishing in Florida was when I was a kid and my Grandfather lived in Fort Myers. We would soak shrimp under a cork for hours and just have a blast listening to him and his buddies cut up and tell fishing stories that even I knew were grossly exaggerated! Don't remember ever getting out of his little tri-hull boat, though. He passed when I was 13 and haven't been back to Florida since.

I try to keep up on the Florida-based fishing shows as much as possible. Saw one episode of Flats Class and C.A. really made a big deal about wading a reef and sneaking up on some fish in the gut. He really portrayed this technique as new and unique to the area. Hence, my thinking wade-fishing as a new way of fishing in Florida.

Sounds like you guys really know what you're doing and I look forward to your input. Hopefully I can learn a little something about this region so I don't look like such a rookie dork next time I post!


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

TxAdam said:


> I promise I'm not looking for anyone's secret spots! Just wondering what parts of the state you folks consider prime wade-fishing locations.
> 
> Our company has been building and selling wading gear in Texas for almost 26 years now. Just recently, though, we have been receiving quite a few orders via the internet from the great state of Florida. I'm very intrigued by this and excited about wade-fishing catching on over there.
> 
> ...


I prefer to wade fish over other methods(I have a bay boat as well).It is the purists way to fish,though some may try to tell you yak fishing is.I finally got hit by a stingray this season and I am trying to find stingray guards.Does your company carry these and what price point are we talking?


----------



## TxAdam (May 29, 2010)

seanspots said:


> I prefer to wade fish over other methods(I have a bay boat as well).It is the purists way to fish,though some may try to tell you yak fishing is.I finally got hit by a stingray this season and I am trying to find stingray guards.Does your company carry these and what price point are we talking?


I certainly do agree with you about the purity of wade-fishing. It took a few trips some years ago to convince me it was wise to get out of a perfectly good boat, but I was committed once I really discovered the efficiency of wading and the increased success I was having.

The first product that Fish-N-Hunt ever made was a stingray boot. However, this product was discontinued in the late 90's. We are working on some new concepts right now to protect fisherman from stingrays. Obviously, the most important aspect of this line will be stingray protection. Comfort runs a very close second, though...there are no comfortable boots/guards on the market right now and we intend to change that. I'll let you know as soon as we have some working prototypes.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks!:thumbup: Here is my e-mail address:
[email protected]


----------

